# iphone rogers and shawmail help!



## juicy69 (Oct 3, 2007)

I have had an iphone for 2 months running 1.0.2 on Rogers using Shawmail. I updated the customize feature and it bricked my phone. 2 days later im up and running on 1.1.1 but now i cant get my phone to connect to the shawmail server. What am i doing wrong? im using Shaw as my incoming mail server and rogers wirelessdata.net as my outgoing mail server. its all set up like before i think.

Any help?


----------



## Sony311 (Nov 28, 2007)

juicy69 said:


> I have had an iphone for 2 months running 1.0.2 on Rogers using Shawmail. I updated the customize feature and it bricked my phone. 2 days later im up and running on 1.1.1 but now i cant get my phone to connect to the shawmail server. What am i doing wrong? im using Shaw as my incoming mail server and rogers wirelessdata.net as my outgoing mail server. its all set up like before i think.
> 
> Any help?


If you are going through POP3 email, I believe the setting for SHAW is: 
Incoming (POP3) : pop.shaw.ca

The outgoing (SMTP) server would be the rogers one....


----------



## juicy69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks. i figured that out about an hour later. The guy at SHAW was no help. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Sony311 (Nov 28, 2007)

juicy69 said:


> Thanks. i figured that out about an hour later. The guy at SHAW was no help.
> 
> Thanks again.


:clap: Cool....I also have a SHAW account and use it only for junk emails...  Can't trust those guys sometimes...lol...in any case, I am currently using GMAIL now since they started allowing IMAP access to limited accounts which to me is way cooler... ;P


----------

